# Steam Summer Sale 19 - 30.06



## Syncnaptic (11. Juni 2014)

moin,

habe grade ne E-Mail von Paysafecard.com bekommen 
darin wird ein Termin für den diesjährigen Steam Summer Sale genant
vom 19.06 - 30.06 wird es den Steam Summer Sale dieses Jahr voraussichtlich geben.

Habe auch grade mal Online geschaut ob das nicht vielleicht schon länger bekannt ist dort reden alle von nächstem Monat.
Hier noch ein Screenshot:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG
Syncnaptic


----------



## Kinguin (11. Juni 2014)

Ich hoffe das stimmt *-* ,das wäre ja dann morgen in einer woche 

Damit würde zwar steam seine tradition mit juli brechen aber wen interessierts


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (11. Juni 2014)

Wäre nicht gut denn in diesem Monat kann ich nichts mehr ausgeben. Nach 2 Ungeplanten Anschaffungen da sowohl eine Grafikkarte als auch ein Sat-Receiver kaputt gegangen sind in letzter Zeit.


----------



## Payne6t6 (11. Juni 2014)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Wäre nicht gut denn in diesem Monat kann ich nichts mehr ausgeben. Nach 2 Ungeplanten Anschaffungen da sowohl eine Grafikkarte als auch ein Sat-Receiver kaputt gegangen sind in letzter Zeit.


Man hat doch immer ein paar k in Reserve an die man im ersten Moment nicht denkt...


----------



## Overkee (11. Juni 2014)

Ich warte schon gespannt darauf, dass es endlich los geht und hoffe das Far Cry 3 dabei ist, denn der Titel steht ganz oben bei mir auf der Liste der Spiele die ich noch spielen muss. Ansonsten lasse ich mich gerne überraschen, was sonst noch so dabei ist.

Giga berichtet übrigens heute davon, dass der Sale am 10. Juli starten könnte und versucht es mit einem Beitrag auf Reddit und im Entwicklerforum zu begründen. Gleichzeitig sagen sie aber auch, dass es sich nur um Mutmaßungen handle.

Steam Summer Sale 2014: Startet am 10. Juli (Gerücht)


----------



## Syncnaptic (11. Juni 2014)

Ich hoffe es kommen noch ein paar indie Perlen die ich noch auf der Wunschliste habe,
oder Early Acces hits wie Rust und DayZ


----------



## efdev (11. Juni 2014)

Syncnaptic schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es kommen noch ein paar indie Perlen die ich noch auf der Wunschliste habe,
> oder Early Acces hits wie Rust und DayZ


 
würde mich doch sehr wundern wenn early access titel dabei sind auch wenn es einige gut darunter gibt.


----------



## Goyoma (11. Juni 2014)

Wäre hammer


----------



## Syncnaptic (11. Juni 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> würde mich doch sehr wundern wenn early access titel dabei sind auch wenn es einige gut darunter gibt.


 
Also bei den Winter Sales habe ich mir Assetto Corsa gekauft, was ja auch ein Early Access spiel ist


----------



## oldsql.Triso (11. Juni 2014)

No need muss ich ehrlich zugeben.


----------



## Andrej (11. Juni 2014)

Also ich hoffe,dass ich zu dem Zeitpunk Zuhause wohnen kann.Denn auf meiner Liste stehen viele Spiele.


----------



## Effie (11. Juni 2014)

Perfekt.
Dann muss ich die Tage erstmal 50€ an Steam-Guthaben hinzufügen


----------



## Shona (11. Juni 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> würde mich doch sehr wundern wenn early access titel dabei sind auch wenn es einige gut darunter gibt.


 Die sind sogar bei den DailyDeals und Midweek-Deal und Weekend-Deals dabei^^
Auf Dayz gab es erst vor kurzen -15% und auf andere gab es teilweise schon bis zu -75%

@Topic
Abwarten und Tee trinken 
Wenn er da ist, ist er da und wenn nicht dann nicht


----------



## efdev (11. Juni 2014)

ach ja ist mir noch garnicht aufgefallen aber gut zu wissen.
ich bin irgendwie davon ausgegangen das early access bei sowas ausgeklammert wird, immerhin sind die spiele nicht wirklich teuer.


----------



## Shona (11. Juni 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> ach ja ist mir noch garnicht aufgefallen aber gut zu wissen.
> ich bin irgendwie davon ausgegangen das early access bei sowas ausgeklammert wird, immerhin sind die spiele nicht wirklich teuer.


 Naja "teuer" kann man sehen wie man will -> Steam Search 
Außerdem setzen viele, so wie ich, den Preis in Relation mit dem was sie bekommen und da fehlt es leider bei vielen an Content  

Ich hätte z. B. Kerbal Space Program nicht wenn es vor 2 Jahren bei denen direkt nur 11€ gekostet (da war es noch Alpha, nun ist es Beta, wird seit 4 jahren entwickelt) hätte und Prison Architect hab ich auch nur weil es Wintersale runtergesetzt war (~17€). Das einzigste was ich zum Vollpreis gekauft habe war Starbound und das ist jeden Cent wert


----------



## BxBender (11. Juni 2014)

Der große Steam Deal müsste wirklich kurz bevorstehen. Denn DIE KARTEN SIND SCHON DA! Bei mir und anderen Personen sind die schon im Sammelordner drin. Also stellt schnell eure Spiele an, um noch rechtzeitig Kartenspiele voll zu bekommen.


----------



## Kinguin (11. Juni 2014)

Der 19.Juni ist wohl so gut wie sicher - gibt mal bei google stean summer sale 2014 ein

Da werden direkt einige Quellen genannt


----------



## oldsql.Triso (11. Juni 2014)

Es gibt auch noch andere Hinweise, Mysterious Cards in den Steam-Accounts...


----------



## Festplatte (12. Juni 2014)

Prepare your wallet. Hab massig Steam-Guthaben vorbereitet und schon 2 von den diesjährigen Sale-Karten. Wie ich das suchte. xD Will haben, jetzt! Einatmen... Ausatmen...


----------



## oldsql.Triso (12. Juni 2014)

Bin eigentlich zufrieden... Das einzige was mich noch interessiert ist das Quake pack, der Rest ist Wurst!


----------



## o2r_raptor (12. Juni 2014)

*freu*

wieder geld ausgeben mit festem Datum


----------



## NicoGermanman (12. Juni 2014)

Ich hoffe es, das wäre so Geil.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (12. Juni 2014)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Prepare your wallet. Hab massig Steam-Guthaben vorbereitet und schon 2 von den diesjährigen Sale-Karten. Wie ich das suchte. xD Will haben, jetzt! Einatmen... Ausatmen...


Um was handelt es sich denn bei diesen Sale-Cards? Danke schonmal für die Antworten und ich freue mich schon wie


----------



## NicoGermanman (12. Juni 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Um was handelt es sich denn bei diesen Sale-Cards? Danke schonmal für die Antworten und ich freue mich schon wie


 
Naja kannst halt ein halbes Platt erspielen, den Rest kannst du Tauschen oder Kaufen oder du Verkaufst das Platt weil du es nicht willst oder eine Doppelte Karte bekommen hast (kaufen tu ich die nur mit dem Geld das ich bekomme beim Verkauf von anderen Karten ), bis du ein ganzes Platt hast, das löst man dann ein und man bekommt Punkte um sein Steam Level zu Erhöhen. 
Dann gibt es noch Gold oder Silber Karten, für die bekommt man mehr als für alle anderen Karten.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (12. Juni 2014)

NicoGermanman schrieb:


> Naja kannst halt ein halbes Platt erspielen, den Rest kannst du Tauschen oder Kaufen oder du Verkaufst das Platt weil du es nicht willst oder eine Doppelte Karte bekommen hast (kaufen tu ich die nur mit dem Geld das ich bekomme beim Verkauf von anderen Karten ), bis du ein ganzes Platt hast, das löst man dann ein und man bekommt Punkte um sein Steam Level zu Erhöhen.  Dann gibt es noch Gold oder Silber Karten, für die bekommt man mehr als für alle anderen Karten.


Alles klar. Ok vielen Dank für deine Bemühungen. Ist wohl nichts für mich da mir mein Steam-Level ziemlich wurscht ist


----------



## unre4l (12. Juni 2014)

Ich würde ja gerne etwas bei Steam kaufen, hätte ich Zugriff auf mein Konto :/
Amazon wird sich auch noch freuen...
Sind ja wirklich geniale Voraussetzungen für den Summer Sale.


----------



## BxBender (12. Juni 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Alles klar. Ok vielen Dank für deine Bemühungen. Ist wohl nichts für mich da mir mein Steam-Level ziemlich wurscht ist


 
Er hat dir nicht alles erzählt. Er hat nur beschrieben, was es mit den Sammelkarten für einzelne gekaufte Spiele auf sich hat.
Mit den speziellen Sumemr Sale usw. karten ist imemr etwas besonderes dabei.
Diese Extrakarten bekommt man manchmal dadurch, dass man seine anderen kompletten Sammelsets im Steam Account umtauscht. Oder durch Spielekäufe gibt es für alle 10 Dollar auch jeweils eine Karte.
Meistens war es dann bisher so, das man für diese vollen Sammelsets nach jedem Umtausch bei Steam Ingame-Items für einizelne Games bekommen hat, und/oder Emoticons, Bildschirmhintergründe, etc.. Oder auch mal Gutscheine mit viel Prozenten auf Games, die derzeit nicht im Sale sind. Es war auch mal so, dass man aus einer Auswahl z.B. DLCs für Spiele umsonst bekam.
Die lassen sich halt gerne mal was neues einfallen, damit das nicht immer der gleiche Kram ist.
Jedenfalsl sollte man mal ein Auge drauf werfen, auch wenn einem der Steam-Level an sich schnurzpiepegal ist.
Und wenn man am Ende die Karten für 10 Cent das Stück in den Markt setzt, hat man übers Jahr gesehen vielleicht sogar 1-2 Indie Games oder einen Steal-Deal dabei gratis rausgeholt.
Ist doch auch schon was.


----------



## NicoGermanman (12. Juni 2014)

BxBender schrieb:


> Er hat dir nicht alles erzählt. Er hat nur beschrieben, was es mit den Sammelkarten für einzelne gekaufte Spiele auf sich hat.
> Mit den speziellen Sumemr Sale usw. karten ist imemr etwas besonderes dabei.
> Diese Extrakarten bekommt man manchmal dadurch, dass man seine anderen kompletten Sammelsets im Steam Account umtauscht. Oder durch Spielekäufe gibt es für alle 10 Dollar auch jeweils eine Karte.
> Meistens war es dann bisher so, das man für diese vollen Sammelsets nach jedem Umtausch bei Steam Ingame-Items für einizelne Games bekommen hat, und/oder Emoticons, Bildschirmhintergründe, etc.. Oder auch mal Gutscheine mit viel Prozenten auf Games, die derzeit nicht im Sale sind. Es war auch mal so, dass man aus einer Auswahl z.B. DLCs für Spiele umsonst bekam.
> ...


 
Ja total Vergessen, aber dafür hast du es ja noch Beschrieben.


----------



## Shona (12. Juni 2014)

Bevor ich es vergesse und damit auch alle sich das ganze wieder einprägen können^^


*Vater unser bei Valve,
geheiligt werde deine Schwarte.
Dein Half-Life komme.
Dein Sommer-Sale geschehe,
wie auf Steam, so auch im Handel.
Unser tägliches Schnäppchen gib uns heute.
Und vergib uns unsere Piraterie,
wie auch wir vergeben dir deine HL3 Verschiebungen.
Und führe uns nicht in Versuchung,
sondern erlöse uns von Origin.
Denn dein ist das Angebot und die Sales und die Günstigkeit
- in Ewigkeit:
GabeN*


----------



## Vhailor (12. Juni 2014)

Juhu, die abzuarbeitende Spieleliste wird wieder länger . Alle halbe Jahre aufs neue


----------



## Neoterror (13. Juni 2014)

Overkee schrieb:


> Ich warte schon gespannt darauf, dass es endlich los geht und hoffe das Far Cry 3 dabei ist, denn der Titel steht ganz oben bei mir auf der Liste der Spiele die ich noch spielen muss. Ansonsten lasse ich mich gerne überraschen, was sonst noch so dabei ist.


 
Ist mit sicherheit dabei war schon paar mal für 7euro glaube ich auf steam im Angebot.


----------



## Cinnayum (13. Juni 2014)

Also die letzten Sales waren, was die Titel anging, eine herbe Enttäuschung.

Aber was soll der Sale denn noch bringen? Es sind JEDEN Tag 150 - 250 Spiele / DLCs im Sale. Totaler Overkill und die Menüführung des Shops ist so unglaublich mies und direkt aus der Internetsteinzeithölle, dass Shopping dort schon lange keinen Spaß mehr macht.

Das einzige, was ich kaufen würde, wäre Endless Legends als E.A.-Titel.


----------



## Shona (13. Juni 2014)

Overkee schrieb:


> Ich warte schon gespannt darauf, dass es endlich los geht und hoffe das Far Cry 3 dabei ist, denn der Titel steht ganz oben bei mir auf der Liste der Spiele die ich noch spielen muss. Ansonsten lasse ich mich gerne überraschen, was sonst noch so dabei ist.
> 
> Giga berichtet übrigens heute davon, dass der Sale am 10. Juli starten könnte und versucht es mit einem Beitrag auf Reddit und im Entwicklerforum zu begründen. Gleichzeitig sagen sie aber auch, dass es sich nur um Mutmaßungen handle.
> 
> Steam Summer Sale 2014: Startet am 10. Juli (Gerücht)


Bei GreenManGaming gab esvor 2 Tagen  Far Cry 3  Deluxe Edition für 7,49€ war halt nur direkt für Uplay und nicht für Steam


Hatte das hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?p=6515576 gepostet


----------



## bofferbrauer (13. Juni 2014)

Wo wir grad bei Summer sales sind... der von GOG ist jetzt schon am laufen 

GOG.com


----------



## Vhailor (13. Juni 2014)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Wo wir grad bei Summer sales sind... der von GOG ist jetzt schon am laufen
> 
> GOG.com


 
Klasse, danke für den Hinweis . Jetzt muss nur noch der Tag kommen, an dem Heroes6 bei GOG angeboten wird


----------



## Shona (13. Juni 2014)

Da dies alles Steam Spiele sind bei Green Man Gaming sage ich nur vorbeischauen -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/steam/85385-sammelthread-steam-sales-1665.html#post6521698
Teilweise werdet ihr diese Preise bei Steam selbst nicht finden. Es war bis dato auch immer so das ich vor dem Steam Summer Sale bei GMG Summer Sale alle Spiele geholt hatte die ich wollte und hab es nicht einmal bereut bezüglich des Preises.


----------



## BabaYaga (13. Juni 2014)

Overkee schrieb:


> Ich warte schon gespannt darauf, dass es endlich los geht und hoffe das Far Cry 3 dabei ist, denn der Titel steht ganz oben bei mir auf der Liste der Spiele die ich noch spielen muss. Ansonsten lasse ich mich gerne überraschen, was sonst noch so dabei ist.
> 
> Giga berichtet übrigens heute davon, dass der Sale am 10. Juli starten könnte und versucht es mit einem Beitrag auf Reddit und im Entwicklerforum zu begründen. Gleichzeitig sagen sie aber auch, dass es sich nur um Mutmaßungen handle.
> 
> Steam Summer Sale 2014: Startet am 10. Juli (Gerücht)


 

Wozu warten. FC3 bekommst du schon lange um 7,50 bei diversen Uplay-Key Resellern 
Billiger wirds beim Summer-Sale auch nicht werden und Uplay wirst du so und so benötigen gg.


----------



## Shona (14. Juni 2014)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Wozu warten. FC3 bekommst du schon lange um 7,50 bei diversen Uplay-Key Resellern
> Billiger wirds beim Summer-Sale auch nicht werden und Uplay wirst du so und so benötigen gg.


 Aber bei keinem legalen Key Shop außer es ist im Angebot

Bei GMG gibt es das heute wieder für 4,99€ bzw. 7,49€ die Deluxe Edition - siehe hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/steam/85385-sammelthread-steam-sales-1665.html#post6523600


----------



## Razor2408 (14. Juni 2014)

Steam Sales sind generell total überflüssig geworden. Man bekommt sowieso fast jedes Spiel zu günstigeren Preisen bei Key-Shops.
Mich hat das Überangebot an Spielen auf Steam sowieso längst erschlagen, mein letzter Sale-Kauf war vor zwei Jahren oder so.
Zu viel ähnliches, zu viel 08/15, einfach ZU VIEL kommt da raus.


----------



## Shona (14. Juni 2014)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Man bekommt sowieso fast jedes Spiel zu günstigeren Preisen bei Key-Shops.


 Bei den 90% die nicht legal sind stimmt das aber bei den Steam Resellern ganz gewiss nicht (außer bei Sales) und wer meint bei den anderen kaufen zu müssen muss sich nicht beschweren wenn er/sie/es Probleme hat.


----------



## zeroz (14. Juni 2014)

AAAaaaAAAAAAAaaa endlich ^^. Ich habe da nämlich paar Spiele auf meiner Wunschliste die ich unbedingt haben muss.


----------



## Da_Vid (15. Juni 2014)

Ich persönlich lass meine Finger auch von diesen ominösen Key Resellern, hab da schon die schlimmsten Horrorgeschichten aus dem Bekanntenkreis gehört und mir persönlich ist mein Account schon viel zu viel wert (eine Eigentumswohnung ginge sich schon aus - hab den Account aber auch schon 8 Jahre) als das ich da was riskiere XD Und ein 2ter Account nur fürs rumblödeln kommt mir nicht in Frage.


----------



## rocc (15. Juni 2014)

Da_Vid schrieb:


> Und ein 2ter Account nur fürs rumblödeln kommt mir nicht in Frage.



Ich lese da einen Drang zur ethischen Ideologie. Warum es für dich zu umständlich ist, einen zweiten Account zu erstellen und dafür im Gegenzug eine ganze Stange Geld zu sparen, erschließt sich mir nicht. Daher schiebe ich es auf Punkt 1.


----------



## Da_Vid (15. Juni 2014)

rocc schrieb:


> Ich lese da einen Drang zur ethischen Ideologie. Warum es für dich zu umständlich ist, einen zweiten Account zu erstellen und dafür im Gegenzug eine ganze Stange Geld zu sparen, erschließt sich mir nicht. Daher schiebe ich es auf Punkt 1.


 
Weil irgendwann auch ein Haufen Geld in den 2ten Account geflossen ist und mal ehrlich wenn mir nach 30 oder 60 Spielen um je 10 - 15€ der Account gesperrt wird tut mir das trotzdem weh das ich für so einen Blödsinn Geld ausgegeben habe - immerhin muss ich dafür arbeiten und werfe selten bis gar nicht mal 300-600€ aus dem Fenster.  Was wenn ich eines der Spiele mal wieder spielen möchte? Noch mal kaufen nur weil ich zu geizig war - Sry ich würd mir in den Arsch beißen. Klar manchen ist das vielleicht egal. Mir persönlich wär das zu blöd und das Geld zu schade, da kauf ichs lieber zu 100% und nicht zu 50% legal. Zumal ich auch gelegentlich ältere Spiele nach ein paar Jahren immer wieder mal zocke.


----------



## Shona (15. Juni 2014)

Da_Vid schrieb:


> Klar manchen ist das vielleicht egal.


Manchen ist das nur egal, weil sie stark und fest daran glauben das jeder Key Shop legal ist, dabei sind gute 90% das nicht.
Die merken es dann mal wenn Steam wieder durchschrubbt und dann Spiele weg sind oder weil zu viele billig Keys aktiviert wurden der Account gesperrt wird (Mit google findet man solche Meldungen zu hauf). 

Mein Account ist ebenfalls 8 Jahre alt und knapp 3500€ wert, da würde ich mir mehr als nur in den Arsch beißen wenn die 332 Spiele weg wären.


----------



## Kinguin (15. Juni 2014)

Also ich kann warten ^^ einfach bei einem Steam Sale für 6 Monate 2-3 Spiele kaufen 
Nebenbei hole ich mir im Jahr vllt mal 1-2 Vollpreisspiele,und dann reichts mir auch
Hab keine Zeit alles zu zocken

Meistens steht dann eh der nächste Sale an,und so fahre ich seit 3 Jahren - hab auch nur 20 Spiele (weiss gar nicht wie einige auf 100 kommen o.O)
Daher freue ich mich auch auf diesen Summer Sale mit Castlevania Los2,Dark Souls und vllt noch spontan 1-2 andere Titel


----------



## Shona (15. Juni 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> (weiss gar nicht wie einige auf 100 kommen o.O)


In 8 Jahren kommt viel zusammen, glaub mir^^ 
Außerdem kommen so viele Spiele bei den meisten auch von den Indie  Bundle Sales (wegen denen viele auch 2 oder 3 Accounts haben) bei denen man nur einen Key bekommt für 5-6 Spiele  Zum Glück war das bei mir nur zweimal der Fall und so konnte ich die Spiele die ich nicht wollte verschenken 

Naja und wäre die Spielzeit damals schon gezählt worden dann würen zumindest bei mir nicht 113 als nicht gespielt angezeigt werden. Vor allem Half Life mit nur 28 Minuten oder CS1.6 mit nur 158.1h dabei hab ich 2-3 Jahre ESL gespielt, da müssten ansich über 3000h stehen


----------



## Kinguin (15. Juni 2014)

@ Shona nagut stimmt wenn man schon paar Jahre Steam nutzt kommt wikrlich was zusammen ,hab steam erst seit 2011 

Dennoch ich halte mich immer zurück beim Einkauf von Spielen ,bezweifle daher ,dass ich in 10 weiteren Jahren auf 100+ Spiele komme


----------



## dippaz (16. Juni 2014)

mein Account hat über 200 Spiele und aufgrund von diversen Bundles & Sonderangeboten von *seriösen * Keyhändlern (also ohne RU-Keys ^^) davon bestimmt noch 30 die ich Spielen will. Wenn es wirklich was tolles geben sollte schlag ich vielleicht zu, aber ansonsten bin ich noch die nächsten 1,5 - 2 Jahre bedient 

Ansonsten ist hier noch ne super Seite, die die Preise diverser legaler Keyseller (Amazom. Humble Store, Greenmangaming usw.) vergleicht und man sehen kann ob der vermeintle "Superdeal" überhaupt einer ist:
IsThereAnyDeal.com


----------



## Kondar (16. Juni 2014)

Overkee schrieb:


> Ich warte schon gespannt darauf, dass es endlich los geht und hoffe das Far Cry 3 dabei ist, denn der Titel steht ganz oben bei mir auf der Liste der Spiele die ich noch spielen muss.
> Ansonsten lasse ich mich gerne überraschen, was sonst noch so dabei ist.
> 
> Giga berichtet übrigens heute davon, dass der Sale am 10. Juli starten könnte und versucht es mit einem Beitrag auf Reddit und im Entwicklerforum zu begründen. Gleichzeitig sagen sie aber auch, dass es sich nur um Mutmaßungen handle.
> ...


 
Far Cry 3 spielen muss?
Was haste angestellt um so bestraft zu werden?


----------



## Overkee (16. Juni 2014)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Wozu warten. FC3 bekommst du schon lange um 7,50 bei diversen Uplay-Key Resellern
> Billiger wirds beim Summer-Sale auch nicht werden und Uplay wirst du so und so benötigen gg.



Ich bin von Key-Resellern noch nicht wirklich überzeugt. teilweise machen die einen wenig seriösen Eindruck auf mich und in diversen Foren und Blogs hat man schon einige Geschichten gelesen. Da greife ich lieber zu Steam, Amazon und Co. und zahle ein paar Euro mehr.




Kondar schrieb:


> Far Cry 3 spielen muss?
> Was haste angestellt um so bestraft zu werden?


 
Nichts  Hab aus meinem Freundeskreis viel gutes gehört und auch die Tests der diversen Magazine waren positiv. Ich hatte nur leider bisher keine Zeit.


----------



## Kinguin (16. Juni 2014)

Stellt euch mal vor Valve trollt uns mit all den Infos zum Steam Summer Sale  das wäre hart,wenns aufeinmal doch erst der 10.Juli wäre 

Bin schon auf den 19.Juni eingestellt


----------



## Medcha (16. Juni 2014)

Shona schrieb:


> Manchen ist das nur egal, weil sie *stark und fest daran glauben* das jeder Key Shop legal ist, dabei sind gute 90% das nicht.
> Die merken es dann mal wenn Steam wieder durchschrubbt und dann Spiele weg sind oder weil zu viele billig Keys aktiviert wurden der Account gesperrt wird (Mit google findet man solche Meldungen zu hauf).
> 
> Mein Account ist ebenfalls 8 Jahre alt und knapp 3500€ wert, da würde ich mir mehr als nur in den Arsch beißen wenn die 332 Spiele weg wären.


 Noch nie ein Problem gehabt. Steam und Origin. Und ich bin da nicht der einzige. Du verbreitest da ganz schönen Unsinn. Sicherlich gibt es fragwürdige Shops für Serials, aber für normale Games auch. Also, was redest du da?


----------



## Shona (17. Juni 2014)

Medcha schrieb:


> Noch nie ein Problem gehabt. Steam und Origin. Und ich bin da nicht der einzige. Du verbreitest da ganz schönen Unsinn. Sicherlich gibt es fragwürdige Shops für Serials, aber für normale Games auch. Also, was redest du da?


wenn das http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?p=6527864 für dich unsinn ist ok,  dann kauf nur weiter dort ein ist nicht mein problem


----------



## keinnick (17. Juni 2014)

Medcha schrieb:


> Noch nie ein Problem gehabt. Steam und Origin. Und ich bin da nicht der einzige. Du verbreitest da ganz schönen Unsinn. Sicherlich gibt es fragwürdige Shops für Serials, aber für normale Games auch. Also, was redest du da?



Bloß weil Du bislang Glück hattest und nichts passiert ist, musst Du das nicht gleich als Unsinn abstempeln. Im Netz gibt's genug Heulthreads in den genau das, was Shona beschrieben hat, eingetroffen ist.


----------



## riedochs (17. Juni 2014)

Bei GoG schon viel gekauft diesen Sale.  Wird wohl zeit meinen US Steam Account zu reaktivieren, wer zahlt denn schon in Teuro wenn man in Dollares vieles noch billiger bekommt.


----------



## MyArt (17. Juni 2014)

Shona schrieb:


> wenn das Steam key ban risiko - Seite 2 für dich unsinn ist ok,  dann kauf nur weiter dort ein ist nicht mein problem


 
Du verlinkst einen Thread als beweis in dem DU dich über die "risiken" von Resellern auslässt. 
Na wenn das nicht Überzeugend ist...


Ich kaufe seit Jahren bei Steam direkt als auch bei Resellern! Und Millionen andere auch 

Da sehe ich sehr wenige q.q-Threads.


----------



## Shona (17. Juni 2014)

Travel schrieb:


> Du verlinkst einen Thread als beweis in dem DU dich über die "risiken" von Resellern auslässt.
> Na wenn das nicht Überzeugend ist...
> 
> 
> ...


drück auf den link darin oder lies nur den linkt text.... PCGH schreibt nicht umsonst nen Bericht über das Urheberrecht und illegale Keyshops

wenn du aber willst suche ich dir alle Beiträge zu den illegal keyshops von pokerclock raus und was er dazu schreibt da er sich in der Rechtslage auskennt.


----------



## Pokerclock (17. Juni 2014)

Lass es gut sein, Shona. Irgendwann poppt bei mir mal wieder eine PN auf, deren Inhalt sich um gesperrte Keys und Accounts dreht. Von irgendwas muss meine Berufsgruppe ja leben. 

Gefreut habe ich mich bei dem Thema "dubiose Keys" nur, weil mein Artikel - weitestgehend basierend auf Gesetzestext und Fachverstand - aus dem Jahr 2012 doch tatsächlich im Jahr 2014 traurige Wahrheit in der Rechtsprechung wurde.


----------



## MueCh83 (17. Juni 2014)

Ich kann nimmer    

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yr2GdRBDOmU

http://gabegaming.com/


----------



## Kinguin (18. Juni 2014)

Keine 24 Std mehr  Hab schonmal 20€ draufgepackt,mal sehen was zuerst mitgenommen wird

Auf der Liste stehen Castlevania Los 2,dann Dark Souls (muss endlich mal nen Souls Teil durchspielen ^^) und vllt noch irgendwas
Metro Last Light oder so


----------



## Goyoma (18. Juni 2014)

Wievielnwird das denn immer runtergesetzt?

Also die Games im Schnitt?

Würde mich mal interessieren


----------



## Kinguin (18. Juni 2014)

hm kommt drauf an wie alt die Spiele sind 
kannst so von 25%-80% ausgehen ,allerdings musst du auch im richtigen Moment zuschlagen

So sind während des Summer Sales alle Spiele runtergsestetzt,aber manchmal gibts nen Flash Sale und da kann das Spiel auch für kurze Zeit mal 75 statt 25% runtergesetzt sein 
Achja ein Tipp : Versuche dich beim Kaufen zu beherrschen,mach dir ne Wunschliste und hole dir nur das,was auf der Wunschliste steht 
So mach ich das,und es reicht absolut,weil man hat selten Zeit alle gekauften Spiele wirklich zu spielen


----------



## Goyoma (18. Juni 2014)

Okay alles klar 

Wieviel Geld soll ich denn einplanen?

Geht das eine ganze Woche lang?


----------



## Kinguin (18. Juni 2014)

Der Summer Sale geht vom 19.6 19 Uhr bis 30.6 ,19 Uhr

Wie viel du einplanst liegt an dir  
ich hab erstmal 20€,nachher vllt nochmal 10€
Mehr werden es aber nicht,weil ich hole mir immer 3-4 Spiele pro Sale,ausreichend für 6 Monate
Nach 6 Monaten gibts eh wieder den nächsten Sale 

Ich halte nix davon,sich 10-20 Spiele im Sale zu kaufen,man weiss eh nie was man zuerst spielen soll
Und vorallem kommt man nicht dazu,und dann verstauben die Spiele halt
Aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden


----------



## Goyoma (18. Juni 2014)

Jap, dass stimmt. So finde ich das auch besser 

Bin noch unschlüssig welche Games es bei mir werden :/


----------



## Kusarr (18. Juni 2014)

um wieviel Uhr geht das denn los?


----------



## Goyoma (18. Juni 2014)

Ich glaube gegen Abend, 19:00.


----------



## Thallassa (18. Juni 2014)

19:00 Uhr, wie immer eigentlich. Ich hab jetz schon wieder keinen Bock auf das blöde Gewarte, die Server werden so derbe überlastet sein.. Naja.


----------



## Goyoma (18. Juni 2014)

Ich war da noch nie dabei


----------



## Locuza (18. Juni 2014)

Wie gewöhnlich an einem Donnerstag bis zu einem Montag, beginnend ab 19 Uhr, wo die Angebote immer aktualisiert werden, wie halt immer. 
Es wird vermutlich wieder Flash-Sales geben, wo alle 8 Stunden spezielle Angebote zu finden sein werden und vllt auch wieder einen Community-Pool, wo man zwischen 3 Spielen auswählen kann.


----------



## Goyoma (18. Juni 2014)

Sehr sehr geil. Ich freue mich so darauf


----------



## MezZo_Mix (19. Juni 2014)

Yeah und ich muss mir Geld klar machen  gar nicht gerechnet das der Sale so blöd mitten im Monat ist


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (19. Juni 2014)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Yeah und ich muss mir Geld klar machen  gar nicht gerechnet das der Sale so blöd mitten im Monat ist


 
Ja und ich wollte mir eigentlich nen Gutschein für mein Steam Guthaben gekauft haben (vergessen  ) und heute ist Feiertag...


----------



## Shona (19. Juni 2014)

Knaeckebrot93 schrieb:


> Ja und ich wollte mir eigentlich nen Gutschein für mein Steam Guthaben gekauft haben (vergessen  ) und heute ist Feiertag...


Aber nicht überall sondern nur in Baden-Würtemberg, Bayer, Hessen, Nordrhein-Westfalen, Rheinland-Pflat & Saarland d. h. wenn du in der nähe eines der anderen Bundesländer wohnst kannste da das guthaben holen 
Das wären dann Bremen, Hamburg, Berlin, Brandenburg, Niedersachsen, Sachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Thüringen und Schleswig-Holstein.


----------



## RavionHD (19. Juni 2014)

Tankstellen haben sowieso geöffnet, und die bieten ja soweit ich weiß alle Paysafecard an.


----------



## Goyoma (19. Juni 2014)

Ansonsten einfach die Steam Guthabenkarten


----------



## keinnick (19. Juni 2014)

Knaeckebrot93 schrieb:


> Ja und ich wollte mir eigentlich nen Gutschein für mein Steam Guthaben gekauft haben (vergessen  ) und heute ist Feiertag...


 
Steam bietet doch IMHO auch Giropay an? (kann gerade nicht nachschauen). Ansonsten Paysafecard.


----------



## Robonator (19. Juni 2014)

Bäääääh ist das n Witz? Von heute bis zum 30.? Ich hab diesen Monat kein Geld mehr, welcher vollhorst bei Valve ist denn auf die Idee gekommen den in der Mitte des Monat anfangen zu lassen und kurz vor Ende enden zu lassen?


----------



## Vaykir (19. Juni 2014)

Paypal gibts ja auch noch. Freue mich schon riesig, da ich auf einige schnäppchen sehnlichst warte!


----------



## thekerub (19. Juni 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Bäääääh ist das n Witz? Von heute bis zum 30.? Ich hab diesen Monat kein Geld mehr, welcher vollhorst bei Valve ist denn auf die Idee gekommen den in der Mitte des Monat anfangen zu lassen und kurz vor Ende enden zu lassen?


Valve kommt aus den Staaten, und da zahlt doch eh fast jeder mit Kreditkarte.


----------



## Shona (19. Juni 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Steam bietet doch IMHO auch Giropay an? (kann gerade nicht nachschauen). Ansonsten Paysafecard.


 Jup und diese



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bevorzuge aber Paypal ist einfach und unkompliziert^^



Robonator schrieb:


> Bäääääh ist das n Witz? Von heute bis zum 30.?  Ich hab diesen Monat kein Geld mehr, welcher vollhorst bei Valve ist  denn auf die Idee gekommen den in der Mitte des Monat anfangen zu lassen  und kurz vor Ende enden zu lassen?


 Wie schon erwähnt kommt VALVE aus den USA und bei denen ist heute weder ein Feiertag noch interessiert es sie ob du mitten im Monat geld hast. Vor aber zahlen dor gut 90% mit der Kreditkarte und somit ist es ansich egal ob Anfang/Mitte/Ende des Monats. 

Nicht zu vergessen gibt es auch in Deutschland Menschen die erst Mitte des Monats ihr Gehalt bekommen, so wie ich, und dann kommt das genau richtig


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (19. Juni 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Tankstellen haben sowieso geöffnet, und die bieten ja soweit ich weiß alle Paysafecard an.


 
Stimmt das wäre wirklich noch eine Option für mich dann mach ich mich mal gleich auf den Weg zur Tanke ^^.
Kontodaten will ich ungern bei denen Angeben und ich war bislang immer zu faul meinen Paypal Account mal zu verifizieren .
Edit : Jawohl hab noch eine bekommen  .


----------



## Shona (19. Juni 2014)

Knaeckebrot93 schrieb:


> Stimmt das wäre wirklich noch eine Option für mich dann mach ich mich mal gleich auf den Weg zur Tanke ^^.
> Kontodaten will ich ungern bei denen Angeben und ich war bislang immer zu faul meinen Paypal Account mal zu verifizieren .
> Edit : Jawohl hab noch eine bekommen  .


 Also bei Steam  muss man nirgens seine Kontodaten angeben 
Sofortüberweisung läuft nämlich über deren Seite und PayPal ist genauso sicher wie deine eigentliche Bank


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (19. Juni 2014)

Für solche Fälle habe ich auch noch eine Pre-paid Visa. Da kommen dann immer 50€ drauf und dann ist mir das auch sicher genug


----------



## _chiller_ (19. Juni 2014)

So, schnell noch für heute Abend gewappnet. Ne 15 Euro Paysafecard muss reichen


----------



## Offset (19. Juni 2014)

Also ich hab ja noch 78 cent Guthaben


----------



## Thaiminater (19. Juni 2014)

Grad noch 25 euro vom Geburtstagsgeld auf steamkonto und meine Prepaid Mastercard ich bin gewappnet


----------



## Thallassa (19. Juni 2014)

Ich hab noch ca. 30€ von Card-Sales und noch 35 Badges, die ich nicht gecrafted habe, bei denen ich die Karten dazu auf wieder verkaufe. Sollte ebenfalls reichen. Steam-Cards sind geil xD


----------



## Kusarr (19. Juni 2014)

wie alle mit diesen komischen Karten zahlen O.o

sofortüberweisung und gut .. kurz pin eingeben und schon fertig. da latsch ich doch ned extra zur tanke um so ne dumme karte zu holen 

noch 33min


----------



## Venom89 (19. Juni 2014)

Kusarr schrieb:


> wie alle mit diesen komischen Karten zahlen O.o
> 
> sofortüberweisung und gut .. kurz pin eingeben und schon fertig. da latsch ich doch ned extra zur tanke um so ne dumme karte zu holen
> 
> noch 33min



Genau so ist es


----------



## Kinguin (19. Juni 2014)

Naja hat ja nicht jeder ein Konto 

Ich zb hab zwar auch eins,aber ich zahle dennoch mit Karte (SteamCard oder Paysafe) ^^
keine Ahnung ist irgendwie Gewohnheit 

keine 15min mehr *_*


----------



## Natler (19. Juni 2014)

Ich habe noch 27€...meint ihr damit gibts ein paar ordentliche Games?  Ist mein erster Sale


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (19. Juni 2014)

Shona schrieb:


> Also bei Steam  muss man nirgens seine Kontodaten angeben
> Sofortüberweisung läuft nämlich über deren Seite und PayPal ist genauso sicher wie deine eigentliche Bank


 
Also diese Sofortüberweisung kenne ich noch nicht ,aber da steht steam powerd (oder so ähnlich) dann gebe ich steam ja doch meine Daten ,oder verstehe ich das falsch?
Das Paypal ziemlich sicher ist weiß ich ja ,nur ich hatte mein Konto damals schon verifiziert (Mit dieser Überweisung von 1 Cent) ,aber weil ich es Jahre nicht genutzt habe wurde es sozusagen gesperrt und ich muss wieder diese Verifizierung mit 1 Cent überweisung machen und da hatte ich einfach noch keinen Nerv zu  .
Naja jetzt bin ich ja mit ner 20er PSC erstmal gewappnet dabei muss ich mir als Paranoiker auch keine Gedanken machen was mit meinen Daten geschieht .


----------



## Natler (19. Juni 2014)

Mirrors Edge würde mich interessieren. Ob das noch billiger wird? Sonst ärgere ich mich später


----------



## nulchking (19. Juni 2014)

Meeeh bis jetzt ist noch nichts interessantes für mich dabei


----------



## Eftilon (19. Juni 2014)

Die preise sind jetzt nicht soo der hammer, schaun ma mal was kommt,

Mirrors edge gibt es schon auf der Software pyramide "Green Pepper" für 6,99 wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


eftilon


----------



## blackout24 (19. Juni 2014)

"The Steam Store is experiencing some heavy load right now. Please try again later."

YOU DON'T SAY!


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (19. Juni 2014)

nulchking schrieb:


> Meeeh bis jetzt ist noch nichts interessantes für mich dabei


 
Für mich ebenso nicht  ,aber Far Cry 3 für 5 Euro ist aufjedenfall interessant für Leute die es noch nicht haben.


----------



## Robonator (19. Juni 2014)

Hammer nice, es gibt gratis Games. Bei meinem Glück werde ich aber NIE unter den 30 Leuten sein^^


> Jeden Tag gewinnt 1 Team
> Sie werden zufällig einem Team zugeteilt, wenn Sie auf "Einem Team Beitreten" klicken oder wenn Sie ein Abzeichen erstellen. Ihre Punkte werden zur täglichen Gesamtpunktzahl dieses Teams hinzugefügt.
> 
> Täglich gewinnt das Team mit den meisten Punkten. 30 Mitglieder dieses Teams, die an diesem Tag zur Punktzahl beigetragen haben, gewinnen 3 Spiele ihrer Wunschliste. Bitte stellen Sie sicher, dass Ihre Wunschliste aktuell ist.


----------



## Shona (19. Juni 2014)

Knaeckebrot93 schrieb:


> Also diese Sofortüberweisung kenne ich noch nicht ,aber da steht steam powerd (oder so ähnlich) dann gebe ich steam ja doch meine Daten ,oder verstehe ich das falsch?


Sofortüberweisung läuft hierrüber https://www.sofort.com/ger-DE/kaeufer/su/online-zahlen-mit-sofort-ueberweisung/ und ist so sicher wie das überweisen von der Seite deiner Bank 
Wenn ich meine Prepaidkreditkarte auflade dann mache ich das immer darüber (geht schneller) und ich muss genauso wie wenn ich es Normalüberweise meinen Tan-Generator mit meiner Bankkarte nutzen. Der Unterschied zur normalen Überweisung ist ansich nur das Sofortüberweisung eben sofort ist und nicht wie bei einer normalen Überweisung die schonmal 24-72 Stunden dauern kann bis das Geld ankommt.

Außerdem bekommt Valve nur die normalen Daten die du bei der Bezahlung angegeben hast also dein Name, deine Adresse und deine Telefonnummer (dort reicht +49)
Sollten dort falschen Daten stehen ist das im übrigen Betrug und egal mit was man bezahlt Valve bekommt darüber die richtigen Daten, außer PSC das ist immer noch Anonym soviel ich weiss



Knaeckebrot93 schrieb:


> Für mich ebenso nicht  ,aber Far Cry 3 für 5  Euro ist aufjedenfall interessant für Leute die es noch nicht  haben.


 Wer beim Summer Sale von GreenManGaming aufgeasst hat nicht den dort gab es das schon vor einer für diesen Betrag bzw. die Deluxe version für 7,50


----------



## nulchking (19. Juni 2014)

Lohnt sich FC3 für den Koop Modus? 
Mein Bruder hatte mich auf die Idee gebracht da uns beiden recht langweilig ist ^^


----------



## Natler (19. Juni 2014)

Ich habe bei Mirrors Edge zugeschlagen


----------



## Overkee (19. Juni 2014)

Gleich am ersten Tag Far Cry 3  Ich bin glücklich, dass ist nämlich genau das Spiel auf das ich gewartet und gehofft hatte


----------



## Fiftdey (19. Juni 2014)

Lohnt sich Dayz für 20,99? oder wird das noch billiger


----------



## Natler (19. Juni 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Lohnt sich Dayz für 20,99? oder wird das noch billiger


 
15% sind doch recht wenig. Da sollte mehr drin sein in den nächsten Tagen. Kann aber für nichts garantieren


----------



## nulchking (19. Juni 2014)

Natler schrieb:


> 15% sind doch recht wenig. Da sollte mehr drin sein in den nächsten Tagen. Kann aber für nichts garantieren


 
Wird nicht günstiger, ist ja schon ein Daily Deal 

Steam Summer Sale Buying Guidelines : gaming


----------



## Kinguin (19. Juni 2014)

Wieso gibts denn auf Castlevania LoS 2 keinen Rabatt,aber auf Dark Souls 2 schon?

Ich hoffe das kommt noch in den Sale


----------



## Natler (19. Juni 2014)

Achso wusste ich nicht  Hatte noch keinen Sale vorher mitgemacht.


----------



## nulchking (19. Juni 2014)

Kein Ding, hab ich auch erst gestern auf reddit gelesen wie man sich bei nem Sale richtig verhält ^^


----------



## Shona (19. Juni 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hammer nice, es gibt gratis Games. Bei meinem Glück werde ich aber NIE unter den 30 Leuten sein^^


 Nicht wenn du außerhalb der USA lebst^^
Das war schon das letzte Mal so als man Spiele seiner Wunschliste gewinnen konnte das keiner außerhalb der USA diese gewonnen hat.


Fiftdey schrieb:


> Lohnt sich Dayz für 20,99? oder wird das noch billiger


Nope siehe unten



Natler schrieb:


> 15% sind doch recht wenig. Da sollte mehr drin sein in den nächsten Tagen. Kann aber für nichts garantieren


Wird es auch nicht, wenn dann vielleicht im Herbst/Wintersale und nichtmal da vermute ich. Vor allem aber war schon vor Wochen zum 20. Jubiläum von Bohemia zu diesem Preis zu haben


----------



## GoldenMic (19. Juni 2014)

Ob man bei Van Helsing 2 zuschlagen sollte, falls es gewinnt?


----------



## Kinguin (19. Juni 2014)

Also bis zum 29.Juni wechseln sich ja immer die Angebote,danach kommt am 30.6 nochmal das Best Off oder?
So war das glaub ich bei den letzten Sales

Also mit Best Off mein ich die Spiele,die am meisten verkauft worden sind


----------



## Eftilon (19. Juni 2014)

empfehle jedem XCOM


----------



## GoldenMic (19. Juni 2014)

Breaking News: Steam Sale schlägt wieder zu!


----------



## Kinguin (19. Juni 2014)

Was mir grad auffällt ist es gibt dieses mal 2 Gruppen zwischen denen man wählen kann

In den letzten Sales war das immer so,dass man nur zwischen 3 Spielen wählen konnte


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (19. Juni 2014)

It has begun, ready your wallets. <3


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRxcSNaVCPA


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (19. Juni 2014)

@ Golden Mic inwiefern kann das Spiel gewinnen gibt es ein Community Voting welche Spiele in den Sale sollen?


----------



## Fiftdey (19. Juni 2014)

> Steam Summer Sale 2013: Das richtige Kaufverhalten
> 
> Während des Steam Summer Sales werden so ziemlich alle Spiele reduziert. Es lohnt sich immer bis zum letzten Tag zu warten, da viele Spiele in die Liste der “Daily Deals” aufgenommen werden und dann statt 10-20% auf 50-80% des Originalpreises reduziert werden.
> 
> Oft werden auch ganze Bundles eines Entwicklerstudios angeboten, wenn ihr bereits einen oder mehrere Titel innerhalb eines Bundles besitzt, dann ist es meist unwahrscheinlich, dass ihr Extrakopien als Gutscheine bekommt. Deswegen achtet bei Publisherpacks, die sicherlich auch dieses Jahr wieder im Steam Summer Sale verfügbar sein werden, darauf, ob und welche Spiele ihr bereits besitzt und welchen Vorteil die Bundles euch bringen.



vielleicht hilft das ja


----------



## nulchking (19. Juni 2014)

So bei Sins of a Solar Empire Rebellion zugeschlagen, mal schauen wie es sich so spielt ^^


----------



## CrashStyle (19. Juni 2014)

nulchking schrieb:


> Kein Ding, hab ich auch erst gestern auf reddit gelesen wie man sich bei nem Sale richtig verhält ^^


 
Kann das jemand übersetzen? English ist nicht mein...


----------



## Kusarr (19. Juni 2014)

nulchking schrieb:


> So bei Sins of a Solar Empire Rebellion zugeschlagen, mal schauen wie es sich so spielt ^^



reizt mich auch mega, glaub hols mir auch.
Eben nochmal Video von Game Star angeschaut. Schaut schon nice aus


----------



## Kinguin (19. Juni 2014)

Nur 5€ ,ich brauch aber noch 1,79 für Dark Souls 

und verdammt ausgerechnet jetzt habe ich keine Trade items im wert von 1,80 -.-....


----------



## Robonator (19. Juni 2014)

Määääääh, da gibt es wieder viele Skins für Warframe. Das Problem ist nur das der eine besondere Skin den ich haben will grad bei 246€ ist -.- 
Muss mir irgendwie nen 5er aufladen für die Skins. Lohnt sich für mich, hab da mittlerweile rund 500 Spielstunden und sie steigen^^


----------



## Rizzard (19. Juni 2014)

Jedes Jahr die gleichen Games.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (19. Juni 2014)

Bei FarCry 3 steht man braucht einen Uplay Account, läuft das dann nicht über Steam ?

Muss zum Spielen Uplay installiert sein ? Habe es zwar vor einem Jahr schon gekauft aber für 5€ würde ich es auf Steam nochmal kaufen

wenns ohne Uplay laufen würde.


----------



## Kinguin (19. Juni 2014)

Nein alle Spiele von Ubi (aktuelle 2010 aufwärts) brauchen auch bei Steam Uplay


----------



## marvinj (19. Juni 2014)

endlich shoppen 
Verdammt...Wo ist mein Geld?


----------



## Thallassa (19. Juni 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Nein alle Spiele von Ubi (aktuelle 2010 aufwärts) brauchen auch bei Steam Uplay


 
South Park nicht.


----------



## kero81 (19. Juni 2014)

Boah, ich wette da ist wie immer nur Mist dabei.


----------



## Kinguin (19. Juni 2014)

Ganz ehrlich  was erwarten einige bei den Summer Sales  ?

Aktuelle Spiele wie Watch Dogs für 75% ? 
Sry aber klar wiederholt sich das irgendwann ,vorallem wenn man schon bei so vielen Sales dabei war
Aber gibt Leute für die könnte es der erste Sale sein ,und da freut man sich über die vielen Angebote 

Als Mist würde ich die Angebote auf gar keinen Fall bezeichnen


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (19. Juni 2014)

nulchking schrieb:


> So bei Sins of a Solar Empire Rebellion zugeschlagen, mal schauen wie es sich so spielt ^^


 Guter Pick. 

Ich kann die "Star Trek: Armada III" Mod für das Spiel nur WÄRMSTENS empfehlen (auch wenn die Borg Todes-OP sind). <3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmyGVIj2Drs


Hier 'n paar Screens, die Schlachtgrössen sind nice.


----------



## nulchking (20. Juni 2014)

Erstmal versuch ich mich so in das Game reinzufuchsen, macht aufjeden Fall Laune

Den Mod werde ich mir auf jeden Fall mal anschauen, bin aber eher mehr der Star Wars Typ


----------



## Kinguin (20. Juni 2014)

Lohnt sich eig die Legacy of Kain Collection? 
Mag das genre Action Adventure/ARPG (Zelda,Darksiders,god of War etc)

Werds mal im auge behalten,vllt hole ich mir das im Verlaufe des Sales


----------



## Thallassa (20. Juni 2014)

Democracy 3 kann ich sehr empfehlen, auch wenn es nicht sonderlich lang ist, wenn man ausschließlich auf die Achievements spielt. 

Und grottig sind Deals an sich nie - nur lächerlich, wie ich finde. Bei DayZ hätte man ruhig mehr als lächerliche 15% Discount geben können, gerade nach 2 Millionen verkauften Exemplaren zum Vollpreis. Und trotz des vielen Geldes befindet sich das Ding immer noch im Early Access-Stadium. Naja gut, ich bin dafür nicht die Zielgruppe - aber 15%... Tss


----------



## _chiller_ (20. Juni 2014)

Anno2070 für 7,49 Euro ist meins ^^


----------



## NuVirus (20. Juni 2014)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Und grottig sind Deals an sich nie - nur lächerlich, wie ich finde. Bei DayZ hätte man ruhig mehr als lächerliche 15% Discount geben können, gerade nach 2 Millionen verkauften Exemplaren zum Vollpreis. Und trotz des vielen Geldes befindet sich das Ding immer noch im Early Access-Stadium. Naja gut, ich bin dafür nicht die Zielgruppe - aber 15%... Tss



Ist da jetzt eigl auch später das finale Spiel dabei oder nur die Alpha/Beta?


----------



## Shona (20. Juni 2014)

Thallassa schrieb:


> South Park nicht.


das liegt aber daran das ubi es wegen der thq pleite mitten in der Entwicklung gekauft hat, und weil es nunmal zuviel Aufwand gewesen wäre das nochmal zu ändern.


----------



## Snooze1988 (20. Juni 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Anno2070 für 7,49 Euro ist meins ^^


 
Habs mir auch gleich am Frühstückstisch gesichert. Und heute Abend werden schöne Städte gebaut (mit Atomkraft!) xD


----------



## Goyoma (20. Juni 2014)

Ich flippe aus 
Ich hole erst heute mein Geld für den Sale 

Aber dann wird eingekauft, muahaha.

Ich warte auf Borderlands 2, PayDay2, (Watch_Dogs), Anno2070.

Vielleicht auch Spintires, wenn es verfügbar ist als Sale.


----------



## RavionHD (20. Juni 2014)

Goyoma schrieb:


> Ich flippe aus
> Ich hole erst heute mein Geld für den Sale
> 
> Aber dann wird eingekauft, muahaha.
> ...


 
Watch Dogs wirst Du in einem Key Shop wohl sehr viel billiger finden als im Summer Sale.


----------



## Goyoma (20. Juni 2014)

Das stimmt.

Leider ist es in unserer Stadt so, dass die Läden durch eine neue Verordnung keine PaySafe Karten mehr anbieten


----------



## Natler (20. Juni 2014)

So habe auch mal bei Anno2070 zugeschlagen  per App


----------



## MyArt (20. Juni 2014)

Leider musste ich letzten Abend dann doch FarCry3 kaufen...
Ich hoffe das lohnt sich.

Scheiß Gaben >_<


----------



## thekerub (20. Juni 2014)

Die meisten interessanten Angebote bisher habe ich schon aus irgendwelchen Humble Bundles oder Key Sales, teilweise für weniger Geld  Ich hoffe da kommt noch was richtig gutes. Ich warte auf Kerbal Space Program, vielleicht gehen die ja noch weiter runter.


----------



## RavionHD (20. Juni 2014)

Travel schrieb:


> Leider musste ich letzten Abend dann doch FarCry3 kaufen...
> Ich hoffe das lohnt sich.
> 
> Scheiß Gaben >_<


 
Far Cry 3 lohnt sich auf jeden Fall!!!


----------



## Kusarr (20. Juni 2014)

ohne Witz, wer FarCry3 noch nich gespielt hat unbedingt nachholen. Bester Shooter seit langem mit super Charakteren und guter Story


----------



## marvinj (20. Juni 2014)

Goyoma schrieb:


> Das stimmt.
> 
> Leider ist es in unserer Stadt so, dass die Läden durch eine neue Verordnung keine PaySafe Karten mehr anbieten


 PayPal?


----------



## shadie (20. Juni 2014)

Erst mal Tropico 5 und Darksouls gekauft 

KB mehr auf MMOGA seit dem ich mir COD BO1 gekauft habe  und dann mit einem englisch/russischen Support schreiben durfte.


----------



## MyArt (20. Juni 2014)

shadie schrieb:


> Erst mal Tropico 5 und Darksouls gekauft


 
Na... das geht bestimmt noch auf 50% runter


----------



## marvinj (20. Juni 2014)

shadie schrieb:


> Erst mal Tropico 5 und Darksouls gekauft
> 
> KB mehr auf MMOGA seit dem ich mir COD BO1 gekauft habe  und dann mit einem englisch/russischen Support schreiben durfte.


 Steam Sale ist immer erste Wahl. MMOGA bei mir dann die Zweite


----------



## shadie (20. Juni 2014)

Travel schrieb:


> Na... das geht bestimmt noch auf 50% runter


 
Das bezweifel ich.
Kostet in Keyshops wie mmoga 29,99 €

Viel wird da nicht mehr gehen 
Außerdem würde ich es eh gerne am WE zocken


----------



## Kinguin (20. Juni 2014)

Castlevania 25% hm günstiger wirda auf keinen Fall mehr ,ist ja schon im Flash Sale

hätten die nicht 33% geben können -Wobei das Spiel ist auch relativ neu,da sind 25 schon gut


----------



## shadie (20. Juni 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Castlevania 25% hm günstiger wirda auf keinen Fall mehr ,ist ja schon im Flash Sale
> 
> hätten die nicht 33% geben können -Wobei das Spiel ist auch relativ neu,da sind 25 schon gut


 
Da war ich vorhin auch am überlegen 
Habs dann aber doch sein lassen.


----------



## Pokerclock (20. Juni 2014)

Ich verweise an dieser Stelle mal auf den Sammelthread zu den Steam-Sales. Dort könnt ihr weiter diskutieren.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/steam/85385-sammelthread-steam-sales.html

-CLOSED-


----------

